

Ask HN: Bad College to California, Any tips for jobs? - aperture

Hello HN! I cross posted this on reddit here:<p>http://www.reddit.com/r/cscareerquestions/comments/1fjmv2/from_bad_college_to_california_prep_work_needed/<p>tldr; Moving to California, fresh out of college. Advice on getting a job?<p>Full text is in the link, text character limit is imposed. Thank you for any comments!
======
nairteashop
Looks like you're graduating 2 years from now. That's plenty of time!

I'm in california and have been hiring devs for a long time. The one advice I
have for you is this: you said your github is collecting cobwebs - fix that.
Writing code and building applications is the one thing that will make you a
better developer. Unfortunately this is a skill I find sorely lacking in most
fresh grads (not their fault, CS curriculum focuses more on theory than on
getting students to build stuff).

What should you build? Anything. Write an app to solve some annoyance you face
everyday. Build an app using node because you think it's interesting
technology. Create a simple blog engine and host it on AWS or Heroku. Whatever
tickles your fancy and motivates you. It doesn't matter what it is, but it is
VERY important that you actually finish each project and make sure it works
without falling over every 5 minutes.

Language doesn't matter, but you should be good at one or preferably two
"popular" languages. C, C++, Python, Ruby, Java, etc all count.

~~~
aperture
Most kids do have this issue, and I only find that they make one or two
projects from school and that's about it. I already have a school project made
up, but plan to also work on other projects (hopefully with other people). I'm
fairly good with Java and Python, but I regularly try challenges on websites
to improve my language design, readability, and uses to fix a specific
problem.

------
auctiontheory
No specific software job tips, other than "build your portfolio on GitHub."
Two thoughts:

First of all, you're thinking and planning and networking so far ahead that I
already know you're going to do just fine. You have a winner's attitude.

Second, read _Ask The Headhunter_. It's not software-specific, but is the best
job-hunting approach I've ever seen. Have used it with several tech companies.

No one can say what the job market will be in two years, but you're clearly
moving in the right direction.

~~~
aperture
:) Build my portfolio I will try to do!

Thank you for the comment, I will check into "Ask the Headhunter". At the
moment I am actually job hunting for the summer, and at the very least the
reading may help with this as well.

------
tagabek
First off, what specifically do YOU want to be doing?

Let's say you haven't figured that one out just yet. If this is the case, I
would suggest freelancing in the meantime.

You may find this recent thread useful:
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5731198>

~~~
aperture
I'm sorry, I didn't mention! I would like to do some application development,
ideally I'd like to refactor some large business application, or deal with
unix and linux system development. Which is why I don't really do much with
the web. (side note: is this a bad path to take?)

Thank you for the thread link. Actually, the most respectable company in my
area I met at the local tech meetup, and I managed to get an internship there
(I had to leave, and wasn't paid, but that was what taught me about Sans,
major networking, and esxi, which I previously never knew even existed).

~~~
tagabek
If you present yourself in a way that the business will like, this sounds like
an amazing path to take.

For example, instead of applying to different jobs as 'just' a CS graduate
(you are WAY more than that), present yourself as someone who can save the
business a lot of money by improving their existing software. Even though you
are the same person either way, presentation is nearly EVERYTHING.

~~~
aperture
Thanks, I appreciate the comment! I'm usually very good at presentation, and
regularly try to practice coding for those dreaded puzzle questions, but is
there any more prep work I should do for work in 2015? Should I give calls and
look for a job before moving, and is silicon valley really the only place to
look to?

~~~
tagabek
I would focus on becoming as noticed as possible. You may even want to find a
niche for yourself, which is a great way for people to remember you. For
example, when I think of an app designer, I immediately think of Nathan Barry
(author of the App Design Handbook, among other things). Building that
reputation will be worth a lot!

As far as prep work goes, freelancing and building your own apps/projects is a
great option. You get to LEARN by taking on interesting projects, NETWORK with
professionals that lead to more opportunities, and earn MONEY.

 _Should I give calls and look for a job before moving_

If it's a specific job, then yes! Communicate with the company/team and get to
know them. Instead of saying, "I'm aperture and I would like to apply," say,
"Hi! Your project is great and I really love what you are doing with it." You
are essentially introducing yourself. They will most likely remember that -
especially if they are a smaller company.

 _is silicon valley really the only place to look to?_

SV is an amazing place filled with amazing people, but it is not the only
place to look into. There are many tech hubs in California. Find out what you
can afford, and what amenities you want from your city/town. Do you like being
close to the beach (San Diego)? Do you like living in a fast-paced city (Los
Angeles)? Would you like a view of the mountains (Mountain View)? If you have
some time off, visit each place you're interested in for a week or so to get a
feel of what they're like.

~~~
aperture
I see, I'll try to narrow myself down to a niche that I can do rather well,
but I'll do so by trying a wide array of projects that I may find interesting.
Communication is always key, and I will also go for the smaller companies as
well as the tech giants we are all familiar with. I will definitely look into
going to California (as well as New York) in order to get a feel for the
environment that may best suit me. Thank you for the tips and locations!

------
chatmasta
Can you send me an email? Can't find your address. Mine is
miles@5280holdings.com.

